# How can I backup all of my email from google apps?



## davidsaina161 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I've been using email from google apps. It's great. But I want to back up my email locally.
How do I do this?


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 18, 2014)

you mean to say ,you use gmail and want to create a backup of it ? right ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

Configure that account in outlook. That should do it


----------



## gappsbackup (Nov 6, 2014)

To make backup of email, google contacts, calendar, drive data from your all Google Apps user account to local drive in any email client like PST, MSG, MBOX or EML format, then read this blog: *www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140611042454-223899587-is-google-apps-backup-right-for-your-enterprise


----------

